# تنظيم موقع التشييد (إختيار أماكن الأوناش والتشوينات وخلافه) بإستخدام الحاسب الآلى



## hhaay (10 يناير 2007)

يعتبر تنظيم موقع التشييد (Site Layouting) من حيث إختيار أماكن الأوناش(Tower Cranes) وأماكن التشوينات وخلافه من أحد المقومات الهامه لزيادة معدلات الأداء بالمشروع.
وقد تناولت بعض رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه بمصر جدوى إستخدام الحاسب الآلى فى تنظيم مواقع التشييد.
ماهى برامج الحاسب الآلى المتاحة حالياً لتنظيم موقع التشييد (Site Layouting)؟
د.م / هشام البكرى


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (11 يناير 2007)

Please check the research papers below

http://www.arcom.ac.uk/publications/procs/ar1997-427-436_Alkass_Alhussein_and_Moselhi.pdf

http://www.arcom.ac.uk/publications/procs/ar2000-527-536_Marasini_and_Dawood.pdf

http://www.arcom.ac.uk/publications/procs/ar2002-821-830_Marasini_and_Dawood.pdf

http://www.arcom.ac.uk/publications/procs/ar2005-0981-0991_Alkriz_and_Mangin.pdf

http://www.arcom.ac.uk/publications/procs/ar2006-0249-0259_Alsdorf_Koch_and_Sander.pdf

http://www.arcom.ac.uk/publications/procs/ar2001-475-483_Charoenngam_and_Maqsood.pdf

http://www.arcom.ac.uk/publications/procs/ar2005-0581-0590_Chen_and_Kamara.pdf


----------



## محرم سيرم (11 يناير 2007)

اخ فيصل الشريف جزاك الله الف خير ونشكرك على التحديث اللي ترسله على البريد الالكتروني


----------



## hhaay (14 يناير 2007)

الأخ الفاضل/المهندس فبصل الشريف
جازاك الله خيرا فالروابط المرسلة مفيدة جدا.
د.م/ هشام البكرى


----------



## AHMED 19 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ الفاضل/المهندس فبصل الشريف
جازاك الله خيرا .


----------



## CVLMASTER (30 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخ فيصل وأسكنك فسيح الجنان


----------



## mustafasas (15 يونيو 2009)

انا جبت من الاخر و لقيت الموضوع ده ينفعني اوي و جاي في وقته اوي اوي وان شاء الله ينفعكم كلكم و جزا الله خيرا المهندس عبد القادر حجاج و شكرا لصاحب الموضوع الاصلي


----------



## wargo10 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

الرجاء كتب او بحوث عن تنظيم مواقع اداره مواقع التشييد باللغه العربيه


----------



## gamil_13 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## Jamal (28 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## قلم معماري (9 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## almass (9 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------

